# Teilen mit oder ohne Rest Modulo



## derZwerch (25. Februar 2004)

Hab da ein kleines problem mit php..  
ich will eine tabelle auslesen ( auch wunderbar)
 jetzt hab ich mir so gedacht das es ganz hübsch wäre wenn die zeilen weise die farbe wechseln würde 
hab mir da auch ne tolle lösung für ausgedacht nämlich folgende schleife

if ($n/2 mod 0)
{$i=#cddee9
;}
else
{
$i=#f5f5f5
;
}
diese würde in c wohl mit der Bedingung funktionieren nur in php leider nich
weiss wer rat wie ich abfrage, ob der rest beim teilen von zahlen gleich null oder ungleich null ist...

rufe das übrigens dann so auf:
<td bgcolor=\"$i\"><font class=\"style1\">$ausgabe[ORT]</font></td>



//OKay es hat sich geklärt musste alles nur nen bisscvhen anders schreiben...

Korrekte form:
if ($n % 2==0)
{$i = 'cddee9';}
else
{
$i='f5f5f5';}

<td bgcolor=\"#$i\"><font class=\"style1\">$ausgabe[ORT]</font></td>


----------



## Brutschi (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

warum so kompliziert?


```
<td bgcolor="<?php if($var==1) { echo 'blue'; $var=0; } else { echo 'red'; $var=1;} ?>"> ... </td>
```


grüße


----------



## Chumper (15. Juli 2009)

Der Thread ist 5 1/2 Jahre alt...
Ich glaube nicht, dass er noch eine Lösug sucht, zumal er sie schon selber geschrieben hat.
Außerdem ist deine Lösung nicht wirklich elegant.


----------



## Loomis (15. Juli 2009)

Hi,

das Thema ist fast 5einhalb Jahre alt.
Der Themenstarter war das letzte mal vor 3 Jahren eingeloggt.
Und ich würde trotzdem die Mothode verwenden, die im ersten Beitrag reineditiert wurde.


----------



## Brutschi (15. Juli 2009)

Ich bin einfach nur dagegen gestolpert und wollte meinen Mist dazudichten ^^

Warum nicht elegant? Ich finde sie elegant genug


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (15. Juli 2009)

Brutschi hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin einfach nur dagegen gestolpert



Du meinst, mit der Schaufel drangestossen, Du Grabschänder. :suspekt:


----------

